# Whitetail Should Mount



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Title obviously should have said Shoulder Mount!! Oops!! Here is another mount I just completed.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

sharp, clean and stunning just like always chris, great work.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work Chris


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a _very_ nice looking deer. I like the bass too!! (I'm a fish head!)


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks great!!


----------

